# Medical Nutrition Company Launches IBSACOL ADVANCEDÂ®



## Jeffrey Roberts

SOLACE NUTRITION	46 Kilvert StreetWarwick, RI 02886Phone (401) 921-4919Fax (401) 921-4929Email info###solacenutrition.comhttp://www.solacenutrition.comPress Release Contact: Robert SmithPhone: (401)921-4919FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE9 A.M. EST, Feb 20, 2007MEDICAL NUTRITION COMPANY LAUNCHES IBSACOL ADVANCEDÂ®Warwick, RI, FEBRUARY 8, 2007: Solace Nutrition has launched IBSACOL AdvancedÂ®, the first medical food for the dietary management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS). IBSACOL Advanced is a capsule that contains a patented formulation of two plant based fatty acid esters which have been shown to modulate inflammation by increasing IL-10 levels which are known to be low in some people with IBS.Dr. Timothy Meakin, working with the Liggins Research Institute, a multidisciplinary medical research institute at the Auckland University Medical School in New Zealand, conducted a Clinical Pilot Trial using Meracol - the active ingredient of IBSACOL Advanced. During an interview, Dr Meakin explained that clinical research supported the mechanism in which IBSACOL Advanced benefits IBS sufferers. TNF known as tumor necrosis factor is the central cytokine controlling inflammation and cell death. Clinical trial data supported the premise that TNF levels are reduced when IL-10 levels are increased. Many of the symptoms of IBS are inflammatory in nature. The modulation of inflammation results in an overall improvement in bowel function and thus quality of life. IBS affects approximately 10-15% or more of the general population. It is the most common disease diagnosed by gastroenterologists and one of the most common disorders seen by primary care physicians. Irritable bowel syndrome is a disorder characterized most commonly by cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation, and diarrhea. IBS causes a great deal of discomfort and distress, but it does not permanently harm the intestines. For some people, IBS can severely affect (negatively) an individualâ€™s quality of life. IBS can take away normal activities such as being able to work, attend social events, or even travel short distances.No cure has been found for IBS. Despite the many options that are available to treat the symptoms, including the perfect medication, diet and lifestyle changes, many IBS sufferers are left still seeking relief. IBSACOL Advanced is part of the emerging medical food products that Solace Nutrition offers for the following chronic conditions: â€¢	Food allergies â€¢	Carbohydrate restrictions / Ketogenic Diet â€¢	Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) â€¢	Inborn Errors of Metabolismâ€¢	Mitochondrial Disease â€¢	Huntington's Disease â€¢	Pediatric Cardiology About Solace Nutrition - Solace Nutrition is a medical nutrition company founded with the intent to develop clinical nutrition products designed for individuals living with chronic disease. More information can be found by visiting www.solacenutrition.com.


----------



## 16687

I am a bit cynical about this press release...How does Ibsacol "Advanced" differ from "normal" Ibsacol?A totally new company seems to be promoting this product...Reference is still made to a very small pilot study wth no rigorous references...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Solace is now the exclusive marketer for Ibsacol in the US. We plan to host a chat session with Dr. Meakin in April. Good questions to ask them.Jeff


----------



## Bradw4040

Has anybody taken this stuff? I don't remember any rave reviews about it. Seems that if it worked there'd be more about it on this site other than their ads...


----------



## 16687

yep I've tried it and limited if any successagain as I said before the pilot trial that they are referring to so frequently was done a number of years ago and was not rigorous at allIf it really is such a great product then surely they would have done more substantial and rigorous trials, as they wouldn't have anything to be "scared" of if they knew it worked so well


----------

